# NBD: Musicman Bongo 6HH - Firemist Purple



## Radau (Aug 5, 2017)

Ordered this back in January, and it came in yesterday. It plays beautifully and the colour is absolutely amazing! It's so hard to photograph.


----------



## beerandbeards (Aug 5, 2017)

I love the color. Congrats dude!

I'm still waiting on my Monarchy Majesty I preordered in December. I'm glad they getting the new products out


----------



## lewis (Aug 5, 2017)

i love the all black ebony version but that purple is smoking op. She is a beaut


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 5, 2017)

loving that purple.


----------



## Radau (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks dudes! Here's the dream team


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 6, 2017)

congrats...looks great.

when i first read the thread title, i thought it said "feminist purple"


----------



## r33per (Aug 6, 2017)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> congrats...looks great.
> 
> when i first read the thread title, i thought it said "feminist purple"



+1 - on both statements!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 16, 2017)

I keep wishing they had offered your exact bass with an ebony board, everything else is perfect on that thing! DO WANT!


----------



## Radau (Aug 19, 2017)

HighGain510 said:


> I keep wishing they had offered your exact bass with an ebony board, everything else is perfect on that thing! DO WANT!


Ever since I bought the Stealth Black one like 6 years ago I've kept saying "If they make a purple one with an ebony board and black hardware it's totally mine" and with this I figured 2/3 ain't bad haha.


----------



## auntyethel (Aug 24, 2017)

That purple is amazing


----------

